# Yanmar 2620



## Ron Henry (Jan 21, 2021)

Does anyone know what motor oil I should use for Yanmar 2620


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ron Henry said:


> Does anyone know what motor oil I should use for Yanmar 2620


Per the Yanmar manual for your YM2620, it's 10W30 diesel engine oil. Rotella T4 10W30 works just fine. 

Do you need the manual, you can download them for FREE here off this site or on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group in the little link below in my signature.


----------

